# R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are cable driven with TPS?



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

so i am putting an R32 into my Corrado, but i need to find out which TB will bolt up to a stock R32 intake manifold? will a 12v TRB bolt up? and if so then do OBD1 or OBD2 12v TB's have a TPS? i would assume automatic ones do? so... Corrado VR6 auto TB might work?


----------



## vdub girl (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (vdubCorrado)*

i have no answer for you.
hahahahahaha bump


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (vdubCorrado)*

A DBW throttle body will fit an OBD2 aluminum manifold, so I'd guess an OBD2 / cable throttle body would fit the R32 manifold. 
I'm assuming here, that the R motor uses the same DBW throttle body as the 12 / 24V 2.8 motors.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (vdubCorrado)*

mk3 obd2 tb 96-99


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_A DBW throttle body will fit an OBD2 aluminum manifold, so I'd guess an OBD2 / cable throttle body would fit the R32 manifold. 
I'm assuming here, that the R motor uses the same DBW throttle body as the 12 / 24V 2.8 motors. 

well i am 100% sure the 2.8L 24v and the R32 TB will bolt back and forth interchangably no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_mk3 obd2 tb 96-99


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (vdubCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubCorrado* »_
well i am 100% sure the 2.8L 24v and the R32 TB will bolt back and forth interchangably no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Sorry, i think something is off here. In the 24v forum (2.8), theres a guy who did a 3.2 TB swap (bakber search him), and he had to make an addaptor plate. I know the 12v OBD2 TB bolts up the the 2.8 24v intake mani, but if the 3.2 one doesnt bolt up to the 2.8 one, the 12v will not bolt up to the 3.2 one... Get my drift?


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (RipCity Euros)*

the 2.8L 24v is identical to the R32 in all means with the exception of the bore and the butterfly diameter to accomodate for the larger bore and the R32 TB will bolt right to a 2.8L 24v intake manifold...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (vdubCorrado)*

Where did you hear that from?







Unless you have them both in front of you i dont believe you... Follow my advice and look at this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3629480


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Where did you hear that from?







Unless you have them both in front of you i dont believe you... Follow my advice and look at this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3629480

well that's interesting... cause i had heard otherwise, but i guess that kind shoots my previous informant in the face, or something like that...
soo... can we atleast confirm that the 12v TB will fit a regular 2.8L 24v intake manifold? i might just sell my R32 intake manifold to a person looking to a 2.8L guy looking to run an R32 TB so they don't have to make an adapter and get this...








since after the car is together and running this summer it will be pulled back apart to be fully built and turbo'd for the following year... gotta keep changing things up











_Modified by vdubCorrado at 1:02 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (vdubCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubCorrado* »_
soo... can we atleast confirm that the 12v TB will fit a regular 2.8L 24v intake manifold?

Yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubCorrado* »_
i might just sell my R32 intake manifold to a person looking to a 2.8L guy looking to run an R32 TB so they don't have to make an adapter and get this...


That doesnt work either. And were you saying in another thread that you were going to use a 2.8 24v DP on the 3.2 in your corrado because the 3.2 one doesnt fit?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: R32 swap into Corrado... what TB's fit the stock intake manifold that are ... (vdubCorrado)*

The 12v and 24v VR6 OBD2 throttle bodies are the same bolt pattern, DBW and DBC, however the OBD1 VR6 TB is a smaller bolt pattern. The .:R32 Bolt pattern is much larter than the 2.8 OBD2 bolt pattern.
I do have the .:R32 TB on my car. A link to my thread was posted above. It works great. I did make an adapter plate.


----------

